# 2.0 TDI PD Problems on 140 bhp



## orwikcons (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello! 

I am about to buy A6 with 2.0 TDI engine, but I've heard that those engines have problems with Unit Injectors. The older models (1.9 TDI) used to have Bosch a solenoid type injectors that ware good, but the new generation turned to Siemens a piezo injectors, which had problems. I couldn't find out, nowhere is written wheather all 2.0 TDI engies from 2004-2006 year have that problem, and nowhere I couldn't find if the 2.0 TDI engines with 136 bhp (BNA, BRF) have that problem. 

Do you have some information about this? Thanks a lot!


----------

